# Querweg Freiburg-Bodensee - wer kannt sich aus?



## Tristero (27. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

auf meiner Tour letzten Samstag (FR-Hinterwaldkopf-Hinterzarten-Nessellachen-FR) bin ich ab Hinterzarten ein Stück auf dem Querweg Freiburg-Bodensee gefahren. Ein Spitzentrail! Dabei kam mir ganz spontan die Idee, mal den kompletten Weg zu machen. Das heißt, eine Strecke mit der Bahn und mit dem Rad zurück. Würde von Freiburg über Hinterzarten zum Titisee und dann weiter über die Wutachschlucht gehen. Weiß einer in etwa, wie weit das ist? Schätze so 130km. Das wäre dann ja möglicherweise in zwei Tagen zu machen. Oder nicht? Kann man sich irgendwo Informationen besorgen? Zum Beispiel interessiert mich insbesondere, ob die Wutachschlucht für einen CCler überhaupt fahrbar ist, bzw. wie es da mit Wanderern etc. aussieht. Also mich interessiert eigentlich alles. Wenn ich noch ein paar Mitstreiter finde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das Projekt schon Mitte Oktober anzugehen. Also laßt was von Euch hören, würde mich sehr freuen.  

Grüße,

Tristero


----------



## Waldgeist (27. September 2005)

Dazu Schwarzwaldverein Info zum Querweg 

In der Wutachschlucht dürfte absolutes *Fahrverbot * bestehen, da Naturschutzgebiet!!!

Waldgeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (28. September 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu Schwarzwaldverein Info zum Querweg
> 
> In der Wutachschlucht dürfte absolutes *Fahrverbot * bestehen, da Naturschutzgebiet!!!
> 
> Waldgeist




So ein Mist. Jetzt hab ich's auch auf der Karte gesehen. Aber ich will da ja auch nicht im Unterholz rumspringen, sondern nur den Querweg befahren. Also wer war schonmal da und kann mir sagen:

1. Ist der Weg für CCler fahrbar? IBC-Skala oder Vergleich zum FR-Kandel-Höhenweg wäre nett.

2. Wird die Befahrung geduldet? (Wie letztlich auf allen mir bekannten Trails im SW, außer dem Feldberggebiet.)

3. Mit wieviel "Verkehr" ist zu rechnen? Hintergrund: vielleicht kommt eine Bafahrung nur Werktags in Frage.

thx,

Tristero


----------



## Wooly (28. September 2005)

Tristero schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist der Weg für CCler fahrbar? IBC-Skala oder Vergleich zum FR-Kandel-Höhenweg wäre nett.



Der Trail (Wutachschlucht)ist dem Kandel Höhenweg durchaus vergleichbar, in der Wutachschlucht allerdings einige Tragepassagen wg. Treppensteigen, aber nichts wüstes, sollte gut zu machen sein.



			
				Tristero schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wird die Befahrung geduldet? (Wie letztlich auf allen mir bekannten Trails im SW, außer dem Feldberggebiet.)



Ich denke, unter der Woche sollte es gehen. Allerdings, das weiß ich vom Kanufahren, ist immer mit Naturschutzsheriffs zu rechnen ... ein wenig Risiko ist immer dabei ...   



			
				Tristero schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Mit wieviel "Verkehr" ist zu rechnen? Hintergrund: vielleicht kommt eine Bafahrung nur Werktags in Frage.



Unter der Woche ist wenig los, am Wochenende würde ich nicht fahren, da die Wutachschlucht ein sehr beliebtes Wanderziel ist.


----------



## ciao heiko (1. Oktober 2005)

Also vom Bodensee bis Singen ist es ein relativ öde Strecke. Ab Singen geht es dann auf jeden Vulkan mit Burg. Hohentwiel, Hohenkrähe, Hohenwehn, Hohenxy..., Das heist immer wieder hoch und runter z.T fährt man im Zickzack zwischen den Bergen ohne recht voranzukommen. Oben auf den Gipfeln sind die Wege eher Trail und z.T recht steil. Im Tal Wirtschaftswege. Ab Engen weiss ich nicht mehr genau. Ich glaube Wirtschaftswege bis zur Wutschschlucht. Die Schlucht selbst würde ich wegen Naturschutz nicht fahren, obwohl sie zumeist fahrbar und eine der schönsten Abschnitte ist. Zwischen Neustadt und Hinterzarten geht es relativ eben zumeist auf Wirtschaftswegen voran.

Also ganz so toll wie der Weg um den Hinterwaldkopf herum ist, ist er im weiteren Verlauf sicherlich nicht. Die Hegaulandschaft mit Ihren Vulkanen ist aber prinzipiell sehenswert.


ciao ehiko


----------



## nobs (3. Oktober 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu Schwarzwaldverein Info zum Querweg
> 
> In der Wutachschlucht dürfte absolutes *Fahrverbot * bestehen, da Naturschutzgebiet!!!
> 
> Waldgeist



also von Hinterzarten bis Freiburg ist der Weg ein Gedicht, 5 Sterne, aber am Sonntag viel Wandervolk, daher besser Wochentags, oder ganz Früh am Sonntag vor 10:00 Uhr sollte es noch gehen.


----------



## Tristero (15. Oktober 2005)

Zuerst nochmals vielen Dank an alle, die etwas beigetragen haben. Um die Sache abzurunden hier mein Bericht. Anzumerken wäre noch, daß wir mit XC-Hardtails ausgestattet waren:

Aus verschiedenen Gründen habe ich nicht, wie einstmals geplant, den ganzen Querweg gemacht, sondern bin heute zusammen mit einem Freund per Zug von FR nach Döggingen gefahren. Dort Einstieg in die Gauchachschlucht (die weiter südlich in die Wutachschlucht mündet) bei der Posthalde (zwischen Döggingen und Unadingen; auf LK 1:50000 eingezeichnet; auch Parkplatz) um 11.15 Uhr. Trotz bestem Oktoberwetter - keine Wolke, 20 Grad - und längerer Trockenperiode war die Schlucht jahreszeitlich bedingt äußerst feucht. Das mag im Hochsommer etwas besser sein, aber man bedenke, daß die Sonne dort unten wenig Chancen hat und es außerdem allerlei sonstige Wasserzuläufe gibt. Die Schlucht ist spektakulär, aber eigentlich nur zum wandern geeignet. Zwar wäre bei Trockenheit vieles fahrbar gewesen, einiges aber sicher nicht. Ob es überhaupt richtig trockene Tage gibt, bezweifele ich. Jedenfalls ist der Trail ziemlich wurzelig und oftmals hängend. Hinzu kommen zahlreiche Flußübergänge mit Stegen, die allein schon wegen des Geländers kaum zu fahren sind. Zudem waren die Stege so glatt, daß man kaum darauf stehen konnte. Darüber hinaus gibt es eine Vielzahl von Stufen, die auch unter besten Bedingungen den Schwierigkeitgrad S3 (mein Limit) deutlich übersteigen. Wir haben bis Burgmühle sehr viel geschoben/getragen. Ab dort bis Wutachschlucht vieles fahrbar, aber dann auch recht unspektakulär.
In der Wutachschlucht trotz Wochentag (Freitag) sehr viele Wanderer. Von daher am Wochenende schlicht unmöglich. Die Schlucht ist in Teilen spektakulär wenn auch nicht besser als die Gauchach. Auf jeden Fall trockener (weil weiter und natürlich auch später am Tag). Sind auch geführten Touren begegnet, war aber bei äußerster Höflichkeit und Rücksichtnahme unsererseits kein Problem. Es gibt fahrbare Abschnitte, die sind ein Traum (in den Kalkstein gefräster Trail) und würden in jedem MTB-Magazin als Highlight durchgehen. Doch auch hier vieles schlicht unfahrbar bzw. jenseits dessen, was der Durchschnittsmtbler fahren kann. Schlußendlich waren wir froh, als wir raus waren. Und lief einfach die Zeit davon. Deshalb meine klare Empfehlung: geht dahin zum Wandern, aber mit dem MTB ist es nichts. Wer Trialeinlagen liebt, kann es sich ja mal ansehen, aber auch dann empfehle ich vorgängige Begehung. 
Hoffe, ich konnte zur Aufklärung des Rätsels Wutachschlucht beitragen, Fragen einfach an mich bzw. posten.

Viele Grüße,

Tristero


----------



## grobis (15. Oktober 2005)

habt ihr bilder gemacht? dann nichts wie los und zeigt her die schlucht.   

gruss grobis


----------



## Tristero (15. Oktober 2005)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr bilder gemacht? dann nichts wie los und zeigt her die schlucht.
> 
> gruss grobis



Nein, leider nicht. Habe mich auch ein bißchen geärgert, die Digicam zuhause gelassen zu haben. Andererseits wär ohnehin nicht viel bei rumgekommen, weil uns von Anfang an die Zeit im Nacken saß. Vielleicht gehe ich aber zum Wandern nochmal rein (evtl. schon dieses Wochenende). Dann mache ich ganz bestimmt Bilder. 

Grüße,

Tristero


----------



## Tristero (31. Oktober 2005)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, ich bin am Wochenende von Rötenbach nach Döggingen gewandert und gebe hier nochmal eine etwas differenziertere Einschätzung der MTB-Lage: 

1. Rötenbachschlucht. Rötenbach Ort-Mündung ca. 5km; anfangs Straße, dann Trail. Sehr nett, aber immer schlechter fahrbar. Insgesamt keine MTB-Empfehlung.

2. Wutachschlucht v. Rötenbachmündung-Schattenmühle ca. 6km; teils gut fahrbar, aber dort meist unspannend (Forstweg), wo Trail oft unfahrbar. Keine MTB-Empfehlung.

3. Wutachschlucht Schattenmühle-ehem. Dietfurter Hof ca. 3km; Trail, oft unfahrbar. Keine MTB-Empfehlung.

4. Wutachschlucht ehem. Dietfurter Hof-Gauchachmündung ca 8,5km; in der Richtung (Flußabwärts) auch mit dem MTB lohnend. Denn so sind die 100%igen Tragepassagen ansteigend (Treppen etc.) Was runter geht, ist fast alles fahrbar. Kann man bei trockenem Wetter (am besten Hochsommer) unter  der Woche machen.

5. Gauchachschlucht bis Döggingen (bis Posthalde ca. 6,5km von dort nach Döggingen noch 2km). Die verwunschenste, engste, feuchteste und spektakulärste von allen. In beide Richtungen absolut unfahrbar. Auch im Hochsommer höchstwahrscheinlich sehr feucht.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (1. November 2005)

Wir warten noch immer auf Bilder !!!
Hast du diesesmal welche gemacht??
 rock it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (1. November 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> Wir warten noch immer auf Bilder !!!
> Hast du diesesmal welche gemacht??
> rock it


diesmal gibt es aber keine ausreden!!!     

grüsse grobis


----------



## Tristero (2. November 2005)

Na ja, hatte die Digi-Cam dabei. Aber irgendwie sind die meisten Bilder nichts geworden oder biketechnisch ohne Aussage. Kann das daran liegen, daß die Akkus ziemlich schwach waren? Erschwerend kam noch hinzu, daß die Sonne weg war, als wir an die schönsten Stellen kamen. Werde trotzdem mal was hochladen:

OK, die Pics sind zu groß und ich bin müd. Kommen bald.


----------



## Tristero (2. November 2005)

OK, hier gibt's jetzt ein paar Bilder. Sehr schade ist, daß ich nichts von den besten Stellen habe, dort, wo der Trail durch ein schmales Geländer gesichert an der Felswand entlang läuft.

Die Bilder zeigen:

22 - Eine der vielen Brücken. Diese liegt im Rötenbachtal. Sieht fahrbar aus, ist sie aber nicht, da viel zu glitschig. Die in der Wutachschlucht sind, vor allem wenn man flußabwärts fährt, oft fahrbar.

24 - Rötenbachtrail. An der Stelle (Richtung Mündung) schon recht steinig. Bei Trockenheit sicher fahrbar, an diesem Herbstmorgen eher nicht, da hängend und glatt.

30 - Räuberschlößle in der Wutachschlucht. Eine sehr nette Aussichtskanzel hoch über dem Wasser (die Aussicht liegt im Rücken des Betrachters   )

41 - Wutachtrail. Hier top (zw. ehem. Dietfurter Höfe u Gauachmündung). So geht's ein paar km. Wird weiter hinten noch spektakulärer.

42 - Wie 41. Etas weiter flußabwärts.


----------



## Tristero (2. November 2005)

Und weiter geht's:

44 - Technische Passage in der Wutachschlucht kurz vor der Gauchachmündung

45 - In der Gauchachschlucht. Hier ist der Trail schon abgewrackter.

Grüße,

Tristero


----------

